
U.S. to end enhanced coronavirus screening of airline passengers from overseas - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/us-to-end-enhanced-coronavirus-screening-of-airline-passengers-arriving-from-overseas/2020/09/10/53741f2e-f374-11ea-b796-2dd09962649c_story.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/TtTrq](https://archive.vn/TtTrq)

